# I Cant Take It, I Really Cant



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I really dont think I cant take the depression and crying anymore.the doctor only gives me sedatives. I managed to get a referal for a psychologist but I cant get in to see her for a few weeks. I think I need some antidepressants or something that is going to help now. Maybe talk to a professional, but I cant find one who can talk to me NOW.I really need help NOW. My parents arent answering their phones, and even if they did I am embarrased to tell them that at 25 im cutting again and thinking about ending my life.In anyone in Western Australia, what do I do now, who can help me at 7pm at night.Im scared


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

Im supposed to start counselling today and I'm a complete mess. I don't even know if I can make the 20 minute trip to the University to do it. 4 Imodium and a Codeine down so far, and I still feel like I need to ****. I'm so sick of this. Just to make things that little bit worse, I turn 22 today.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

As for you, anti-depressants won't help NOW. It takes at least 2 weeks for them to take effect anyway. Is there some equivalent to the Samaritans in Australia? You could call them. I'm sure they could help you for tonight and you could see a doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

My dad and brother called me back, they are comming to get me.Im afraid ive fallen apart


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm sorry to hear things are so bad for you right now. Check the phone book, there are usually crisis numbers where you can at least talk to someone immediately 24/7. I would think they have theses in Australia. Here they are on the first page of the phone book. Even with you family coming to get you, you may need to talk to someone that has training for dealing with people who are in the midst of a crisis.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is a site that has crisis numbers and they discuss self harm on this site so it might be a good one for numbers.http://www.befrienders.org/helplines/helpl...sp?c2=AustraliaHope you feel better soon.K.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Poo Pea - please take heart - at least you've made the first step -acknowledging that you have a problem. I don't know whether they have organisations like the Samaratans in Oz - although I wasn't really helped at my time of criscis (I was very very ill with depression earlier this year and attempted suicide).You need to talk to a professional NOW and be really, really honest about how you feel and the fact that you are self-harming. They will have seen this and worse a thousand times over I promise.Anti-depressants do take time - about 6/8 weeks in my case but and I am only speak personally, they do help and can help. I am really well now (my only probbo is weight gain cos mine give me an enormous appetite).Please do remember THINGS CAN AND WILL GET BETTER - I know that probably sounds trite but millions of us have suffered with depression and millions of us are now leading happy and fulfilled lives.Good luckSue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The link I posted was something I got to from the Samaratans in the UK. They have groups they are associated with in a lot of countries.K.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

I wouldn't knock the Samaratans and I think I had unfair expectations that they would somehow rescue me from depression at a time when clearly I needed medical and psychiatrict help. I think they can do excellent work, particularly with people who are not severely depressed or in criscis. Another organisation that they have here is SANE, who also run a helpline but again, you'd have to check. Good luckSue


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((((((((((PP))))))))))))))),Glad they called back and glad they are picking you up. Don't know if you will be able to check in here.. but if you do:Hon.... NOTHING to be ashamed of. You got a diagnosis that will impact your life and take some serious adjusting to.So?? You slipped with the cutting.. totally understandable.But.. here's the thing.. you asked for help almost immediately and that is HUGE. Good for you!You will adjust to your diagnosis and you will be cut free soon I have no doubt.You are a survivor PooPea and you are one determined gal. Look at what you have already accomplished! Really look..... and let.. it.. soak.. in..Yes.. you have some work to do.. but they say (and I think "they" are right) that you never fall as far as you did before. You can't.. because you have learned a great deal and know how to implement those lessons learned. You have done it before and you will do it again.With your recently diagnosed illness... take small bites.. it is an overwhleming diagnosis for _anyone_ so look at it a little at a time. Manage a piece at a time and write down any questions/fears you have and call a Doc and ask.Focus on what you can do not on what you may not be able to do.You say you have fallen apart... Hey.. you already know where all the parts go, and you have assembled them before and you will get them all back together.. no worries.I'll be rolling good stuff your way.







BQ


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your replies.BQ I really appreciate what you've said. I have even printed it out. You may never know just how much those words mean to me







.My dad and brother collected me last night and I took two more sedatives. About 40min after taking them I was fast asleep. I am very grateful they came, and im especially grateful I called them for help. I really needed it.... and still do.I saw a Tinnitus Psychologist today. She didnt really tell me anything I didnt already know though. Told me to start eating again, get some rest etc. She definately thinks I need some anitdepressants. She thinks my depression has come from shear exhaustion and massive amounts of stress, and that is agravatting my IBS and Tinnitus. Bit of a deadly cycle really cause my tinnitus and IBS are stressing me.Im a bit scared of antidepessants, dont really know much about them. But ive made an appointment with the GP to get some. I guess there is still a stigma that goes with it. I told my mum and boyfriend and they both pretty much turned thier noses up at it, made me feel like a freak and that I couldnt handle life like normal ppl.I just want to feel normal, feel like myself again. Its like the depression, crying, stress, fear and everything builds up unitl you cant take it, then you fall apart and contemplate self harm or death... someone helps to pull u out of it for the night but then the cycle starts all over again, until it happens again.Maybe antidepressants are the answer


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Poo - have a look at your thread re anti-d's and please take heart - plenty of us are happy and well and on anti-depressants!!Sue


----------

